# Updating old CPU for use with HDTV.



## adi (Aug 15, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: HD Movies, net surfing, Microsoft Office suite

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 2-3K. can be extended if its value for money

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows xp 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: I have 160 GB HDD. So not needed.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I will use my HDTV as monitor, model : samsung 43E490 (720p). only HDMI Port, no VGA.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Mother board : Mercury PI845GLM-L 
       Processor : P4 2.8GHz
       RAM : 256 MB
       HDD : 160 GB
       DVD writer : Samsung 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: ASAP

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Gurgaon. Can buy from delhi or online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I need a GPU which can be used with my old mobo and processor so that it can be used with TV through HDMI port. currently my CPU has only VGA port.
I think i will also have to buy Cabinate  and PSU as my old one is of Quantum (I was not able search model name online)


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2012)

You just want to buy a new graphic card? Since you mentioned your budget only to be Rs. 2-3 thousand.

For that you need a PCI-Express slot which your motherboard doesn't have. - Mercury-pc.com - Mercury PI845GLM-L motherboard

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

You need to change your whole 'outdated' rig to connect PC to HDTV.
There may be some PCI based graphic cards in the market, but they are totally useless. My suggestion would be not to use them.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

P4 cannot play high Bitrate 720p Videos even with a good GFX card. if your main objective is only HD movies.. then go for a dedicated media player.

I had previously faced lot of shuttering on 720P videos on my old P4 System with a 7300GT GFX card.


----------



## root.king (Aug 16, 2012)

ico said:


> You just want to buy a new graphic card? Since you mentioned your budget only to be Rs. 2-3 thousand.
> 
> For that you need a PCI-Express slot which your motherboard doesn't have. - Mercury-pc.com - Mercury PI845GLM-L motherboard
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ormation-regarding-graphic-cards-newbies.html



+1
add atleast 10000 more TO that and make a dualcore+gpu to play hdtv


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> P4 cannot play high Bitrate 720p Videos even with a good GFX card.


Man! I'm using one and I use to watch Full HD (i.e. 1080p) movies on my system without any problems at all (that too with just onboard graphics only)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2012)

Strange.. My issue must be the videos with high bit rate. but still I wont recommend P4, now a days even 6K tablets can play 1080P videos via HDMI


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 23, 2012)

845GL motherboard struggles to play even 720p rips. PCI graphics card also wont serve the purpose. u can get an amd fusion combo motherboard but then also you need to get new ram stick and hard disk.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

I think weshould wait for the 2nd post of OP before discussing this issue any further. (if you what I mean)


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

reniarahim1 said:


> 845GL motherboard struggles to play even 720p rips. PCI graphics card also wont serve the purpose. u can get an amd fusion combo motherboard but then also you need to get new ram stick and hard disk.



I've played 720P videos on a 845GL using a P4 2.4 Ghz cpu - use KMPlayer and set OLD video Render as video renderer.

@ OP - increase your budget and try to get a H61 mobo + Pentium G620 cpu + 2GB DDr3 ram - cost would be ~7k.
BTW, you may also need to opt for a Sata HDD or else you can get a AMD 760G based mobo ( Asus or GBT ) with IDE port and Athlon II X2 cpu and Ddr3 ram.


----------

